# Southeast Michigan



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

Willing to help out and looking for more work in general plowing / Salting

2002 f350psd 8ft. boss poly (straight) 2yd. new v-box


Land Design


----------



## Redhat (Feb 4, 2002)

*Location*

What town are you in? (Or Plow in) I'am also in southern Mich


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I am in Toledo but would be willing to pop up to adrian & blissfield, if the pay was good even detroit.

~Nate~


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

*Going out of town*

im going out of town next week and im looking for someone to take care of my salt accounts About 2 yrds a salt......and someone to pick up my plows route....anyone interested?...there all in livonia and northville....must be skilled and a religious weather watcher....no one who sleeps through salt events
!!!


----------



## Rob Abner (Dec 9, 2002)

*helping out*

I have three trucks plows only this year, but would be willing to help in the central OH area when I'm caught up. 614-496-6466 My wife can get a hold of me and I'll call you back


----------



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

RedHat......

I plow in Farmington/commerce/novi/wixom/ and livonia mostly


Land Design


----------

